# Should i remove a hive box?



## suzyq (Jun 30, 2014)

Going in to check on my bees soon and I have 4 boxes on. The bottom box is empty but a good number of bees hang out there. Should I remove it to keep the hive more buttoned up for winter? The top 3 boxes have comb and the 3rd one they are just now filling with honey.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

"Should i remove a hive box?"
I would.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Allow your bees to push your queen DOWN into the lower box by filling the uppers full of Honey. Once you get to the point that they are no longer bringing home honey as in Right before Winter, the bees should be down into the lower box, if not make sure you have plenty of honey above them and then remove the lower box. Bees need plenty of space to cure honey, normally about twice as much as what they honey finally is dried down to. They are probably using that are right now for short term storage. Wait till just before you button them up for winter to decide if you want to remove that extra space or if it actually is extra..


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

good post drlonzo


----------



## suzyq (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you drlonzo I will wait to see how things look closer to winter. I agree with you 100% Appreciate your knowledge.


----------



## bjverano (Jun 18, 2014)

Suzyq,
My bees are doing the same in the bottom box. I've got 4 boxes too. We've got thousands of sunflowers nearby and our buckwheat will still bloom before frost so it will be interesting to see what they'll do. I'm seeing a lot of pollen coming in this week again. 
Drlonzo has a good suggestion. That's what I'm planning to do with mine. As busy as they've been they may end up moving down. If not I'll pull that bottom one. 
Bonnie


----------



## suzyq (Jun 30, 2014)

You're very fortunate to be by so many sunflowers! I'm jealous  I hope your bees settle into the 4th box too. 
Suzanne


----------



## bjverano (Jun 18, 2014)

I'll let you know what happens. I'd like to hear how yours do as well. 
Bonnie


----------



## MuttBee Mama (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for asking this question Susyq, since I was about to ask the same one myself. Instead, I'll ask another - 

I have 3 active hives right now; two started from packages in the spring and a third started from a hive split in July. The older hives are an 8 frame lang with 2 full (very full) mediums and a third they are just now starting to draw out, and a wonderful Warre' with 2 very full boxes, a third box on top of those that is 3/4 full of comb and growing, and a bottom box with the center frames 1/2 full of comb (where the bees hang out). The summer split is working as hard as they can to draw out their first box, but it's only 3/4 drawn right now. I believe I'm zone 6A, so frosts will start in late October (usually). 

So here's my question - should I consider taking some of the stores from my 4 box warre' Super-hive and giving them to the summer split? Or just plan to keep fondant and patties on the split and keep my fingers crossed?

Thanks for any available wisdom - 
Karen


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

you will need at least 3 med. 8 fame boxes, filled, for winter or the equivalent for an average hive or maybe even a bit more. start feeding with a top type tub feeder now. you are not ready for winter getting there takes time.


----------



## MuttBee Mama (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Matheson. So, 2:1 syrup daily to keep the feeders filled? Is that what you're suggesting?


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

yes, but 5:3 is easier to dissolve and should be fine as long as the weather is nice.


----------

